# todays button



## joekbit (Aug 16, 2017)

21.34 grams

added comment
Thanks to GRF, and all the members. This button came from all kinds of stuff, a variety of gold top ICs', some gold pins, gold fingers, Laser diodes and so on. Very old stuff some from the 70s'

Most of it just testing material to decide if it was worth the effort to recover the Au


----------



## Shark (Aug 16, 2017)

Very Nice! I love those deep pipes, the color always hypnotizes me.


----------



## anachronism (Aug 16, 2017)

Looks great Joe.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Aug 16, 2017)

Gorgeous


----------



## UncleBenBen (Aug 16, 2017)

That's a right pretty button you've got there!


----------



## glorycloud (Aug 16, 2017)

BAM!!!! Nicely done!! 8)


----------



## Smack (Aug 16, 2017)

Nice gold Joe, now like everyone else, you need more.


----------



## Aeon13 (Oct 1, 2017)

Great job Joe!

There is magic just looking at it.
:shock:


----------

